# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) عطل بيانات nokia e52 e55 display problem solution

## mohamed73

* nokia e52 e55 display problem solution*

----------

